# Frog ID??



## Reptilegirl (Sep 7, 2006)

g'day all
well i came across this fella the other night when it was a bit rainy.. can anyone tell me what sort it is? 

















cheers
Megz


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 7, 2006)

looks like Litoria wilcoxi or Stoney Creek Frog or Litoria latopalmata 
Broad-palmed Frog but i might be wrong. what colour is the inside thigh?
baz


----------



## Reptilegirl (Sep 15, 2006)

sorry baz wouldnt have a clue.. if i see it around again i'll have a look.
Cheers 
Megz


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm not 100% sure but think it's Litoria lesueuri. It's not Litoria latopalmata.

Baz: I'm not familiar with L. wilcoxi, I can't recall hearing the name. Do you have a reference for it? It is a name spawned by a recent split?


----------



## cris (Sep 15, 2006)

My guess would be Stony creek frog (Litoria lesueuri)


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 15, 2006)

I would say broad palmed frog too.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 15, 2006)

stoney creek frog.
your right john, i think the name was changed.
i really must update my books :?
http://frogs.org.au/frogs/of/Queensland/


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 19, 2006)

seem to have lost a pic here so im trying to repost it.
a few pics are missing but you gotta expect these things.


----------



## Macca (Sep 19, 2006)

Litoria lesueuri was split into three species based on morphology and genetics, I do have the paper but not on this computer. Litoria lesueuri is the southern species, found from Victoria up to southern and western Sydney and it has bluish thighs. Litoria wilcoxi has a more widespread distribution from Sydney up to northern Queensland and it has yellow and black blotched thighs. Litoria jungguy is the northern species restricted to northern Qld.

I'd say the ID of your animals depends largely where you live and the colour of his thighs.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## shamous1 (Sep 19, 2006)

It was nice of the little fella to sit there whilst you took the pics. Nice clear pics by the way. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Baz. I haven't paid much attention to frog taxonomy over the last few years. After doing a quick bit of reading, I see that L. lesueuri was split up in 2004, so my diagnosis was obsolete by about two years 

In late 1999 I went out catching what was at the time L. lesueuri with the Victorian Frog Group, I caught dozens of them, I think the group caught close to 200, all were measured etc. The population we were playing with is right at their western extreme and is much smaller than the 'normal' ones. Gerry Marantelli was saying at the time that the species might be split up at some point.

Thanks for the pictures and the information


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Sep 20, 2006)

what area was that john. i did the same sort of thing with a mate in barmah forest in 1979/80
i will see if i can find the
notes and recordings etc from that. but it might be hard.
beautiful pics megs


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 20, 2006)

I've seen the terrible consequences that often result when the locations wild herps can be found are given out, so I can't name the area on a public forum.

I didn't keep any of the data collected in 1999 but I'd be happy to see if I can put you in touch with the Victorian Frog Group so you can trade data if you're interested. 

By the way, Megz, unless the ones up there are quite different from the ones down here, yours is a female. Either way, it's extremely cute and blissfully unaware of the headaches of taxonomy


----------

